# Welches micro ATX Mainboard mit DDR3 für Sockel 775



## syprix (6. Oktober 2011)

*Welches micro ATX Mainboard mit DDR3 für Sockel 775*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir ein "neues" System aufbauen und habe mir dazu eine  Intel Core 2 Quad 2,66GHz (AT80580PJ0674ML) CPU zugelegt und möchte mir sehr gerne dazu ein Mainboard kaufen, das mit DDR3 Ram läuft.

Es *muss* ein micro ATX Mainboard sein da nur so eines in mein Gehäuse passt.

Folgende Komponenten stehen für mich schon fest die ich kaufen werde:

- 8GB (2er Kit) CORSAIR Dual Channel Vengeance CL9 (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
- CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 - CPU Cooler (CWCH60)

Als Mainboards habe ich folgendes gefunden:

-  ASUS P5G43T-M PRO Intel C2Q DDR3
- ASROCK G41MH/USB3 R2.0
- Gigabyte GA-EG41MFT-US2H                 

Kann mir Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Mainboards schreiben oder kennt Jemand ein weiteres Mainboard das vielleicht sogar besser ist? Meine Tendenz geht zum ASROCK, da dieses auch USB3.0 besitzt ( Was aber nicht zwingen wichtig ist)

Weiß Jemand welches dieser Mainboards das beste Übertaktungspotential besitzt? *( Das ist für mich am wichtigsten, da ich die CPU an ihre Grenze bringen möchte)*

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für alle Eure Beiräge!

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Wieso kaufts Du Dir eine veraltete CPU anstatt nen AMD AM3, für den es viel mehr Auswahl an Boards gibt? DDR3 ist bei Sockel775 ja kein Standard, das ist also recht "exotisch" ^^

Ich vermute, dass hier daher kaum jemand so ein Board hat, denn die weitaus größte Mehrheit, die noch So775 hat, hat dann auch noch standardmäßige DDR2-Boards.

Ansonsten: alle diese Boards (und auch alle anderen für so775, die auch DDR3 bieten) haben ja den G41-Chipsatz, das heißt vom Übertakten her sollten die alle in etwa gleichviel bringen. Ich würde mir vielleicht mal von den Kandidaten die Anleitungen runterladen und dann schauen, wie das BIOS jeweils aufgebaut ist und was es Dir alles anbietet. Damit kannst Du zumindest verhindern, ein Board zu kaufen, dass beim Übertakten zu wenig Einstelloptionen bietet.


----------



## syprix (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Herbboy,

Danke erstmal für deinen Beitrag!

Ich besitze als multimedia PC einen AMD Phenom X3. Diese CPU ist aber irgendwie nicht mal in der Lage 1080p anständig und Ruckelfrei dar zu stellen. Die CPU ist dabei immer fast voll ausgelastet und ich habe immer Ruckler.

Ein neues Mainboard war auch nicht wirklich geplant. Ich habe den Quadcore günstig für 66€ erstanden und wollte ihn dann auf meinem momentanen Board betreiben wo ich grade den Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3 GHZ drauf habe. Dann habe ich mir aber überlegt dieses ganze System so zu lassen und lieber den AMD raus zu schmeißen und den C2D als Media PC zu nutzen und somit den Quadcore dann auf einem neuen Board als gaming PC zu nutzen.

Und weil DDR3 grade so günstig ist dachte ich dann an ein DDR3 Mainboard.

Ja vielleicht hätte ich lieber einen AMD nehmen sollen aber ich denke das der Quadcore wenn ich ihn übertakte, auf 3GHZ, noch genügend Leistung hat um BF3 und andere zukünftige Titel dar zu stellen. Und vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja auch über 3GHZ.

Ein AMD System wäre mit sicherheit teurer geworden und hätte im gleichen Geld-Rahmen insgesamt wenn überhaupt wenig mehr Leistung gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Welcher X3 ist das denn? Das kann an sich unmöglich sein, denn selbst alte Dualcores reichen aus, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht eine absolute Null ist. sogar Netbooks für 300€ oder Notebooks mit nem Dualcore unter 1,5GHz pro Kern packen das an sich locker. Kann es nicht eher sein, dass da ein Programm sich mit was anderem in die Quere kommt oder so? Oder dass die Graka sehr mies war? Oder die Festplatte war defekt?

Wegen des Preises: für 60-70€ hättest Du auch einen starken AMD-Dualcore, X3 oder sogar schon einen Einsteiger Quadcore bekommen, und Board + RAM ist dann auch nicht teurer als bei So755. Boards mit onboardgrafik und HDMI kosten für beide Sockel ab ca 50€.

Wegen OC: wenn das nur ein Multimedia-PC ist, dann musst Du da auf keinen Fall alles beim OC rausholen, was geht. Schau am besten wie gesagt nach, ob das BIOS nicht "beschnitten" ist, ansonsten kommt es echt nicht drauf an, ob Du nun um zB 25% oder "nur" um 20% übertakten kannst.


----------



## syprix (7. Oktober 2011)

Also erstmal muss ich jetzt die PC Aussagen sortieren, denn das hast du jetzt durcheinander gebracht:

1) Jetziger Media PC --> AMD Phenom X3 2,4ghz @ 2,6ghz + onboard HD4200 + 4GB Corsair XMS 667 

2) Jetziger Gaming PC --> Core 2 Duo E6700 2,6ghz @ 3ghz + GTX 275 + Gskill 4GB DDR2 800 (2er Kit)

3) Geplanter Gaming PC --> Quadcore 2,6Ghz @ 3ghz und vll aufwärts + ATI Grafikkarte + 8GB (2er Kit) CORSAIR Vengeance

So, den AMD PC (1) haue ich jetzt raus und der Gaming PC (2) wird Multimedia PC, der hat auf jedenfall genug Leistung und der Quadcore-Rechner wird dann Gaming PC.

Also für eine vergleichbare AMD CPU hätte ich eine  AMD Phenom II X4 980 kaufen müssen, die liegt bei 136€ oder eine 975 oder 970 aber auch diese beiden liegen weit über den 66€ für meine Intel Quadcore CPU @ 3Ghz.

PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End


Ja und warum HD Videos auf meinem Media PC mit der AMD-CPU ruckeln....KEINE AHNUNG ^^ sollten sie eigentlich nicht bei der Hardware.

Der Rechner wird auch nicht ausgebremst, ich habe Windows 7 neu installiert und nur den Cyberlink Codec installiert mit Power DVD 11.
Die Grafikkarte eine onboard HD 4200 reicht auch völlig aus und die Festplatte und der Ram sind absolut i.O. beides habe ich mit Programmen getestet und ausgelesen.

Ja nun zu dem Mainboard TIP, ich denke mal das das BIOS vom ASROCK Board ( ASROCK G41MH/USB3 R2.0) nicht beschnitten ist, der Hersteller liefert auch ein Tool mit womit man im Windows Betrieb die CPU übertakten kann. Ich denke mal ich werde dieses nehmen.


Ich werde auf jedenfall Berichten wie weit ich mit dem Mainboard gekommen bin...


----------

